# 20 min. South of Green Bay WI - Appleton WI looking for a Western V plow!!!



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm looking to get a Western V plow. 8'6" minimum, but prefer 9'6". No poly. No junk! Either plowside only or a package is fine as I can piece together what I need! Plow will be mounted to an 06 Chevy 2500HD if it matters. I have cash in hand and am looking to buy soon! Will travel for the right deal!!!


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Or a nice Boss will do!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TTBoy77 said:


> Or a nice Boss will do!


There was a nice western on Appleton CL. It's probably gone by now.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

It must be EWSplow because I haven't seen a descent one close...But thanks for the heads up! It is appreciated!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you getting paid a commission by the inventor of the exclamation point?

Based on your post, you have no vehicle pieces, so be sure you know in advance what those pieces are going to cost you should you need them before you buy a used plow and then "piece it together" later. An awful lot of people who have done that spend way more than they should for a used plow because they had no idea what everything would add up to but they could "only afford used"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you getting paid a commission by the inventor of the exclamation point?
> 
> Based on your post, you have no vehicle pieces, so be sure you know in advance what those pieces are going to cost you should you need them before you buy a used plow and then "piece it together" later. An awful lot of people who have done that spend way more than they should for a used plow because they had no idea what everything would add up to but they could "only afford used"


The truckside would likely be something he'd have to buy new. 
Oddly enough, I have one, but it's on my truck. 
For the right price, I'd sell the whole shebang and get a new one!!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> The truckside would likely be something he'd have to buy new.!!


That's what I was figuring, so he should realize he's likely to throw another $1200 (or $1600 with controller) not installed at that used plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> That's what I was figuring, so he should realize he's likely to throw another $1200 (or $1600 with controller) not installed at that used plow.


I got lucky once. Bought the plow with push beam, etc, but wrong truck mounts. By chance, a guy was selling one because he bought a new truck. He only plowed his own long drive. I think I paid like $300, cause it was useless to him.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys. I have already priced out a new wiring harness and an in stock used truckside bracket. So those prices are being factored in my purchase price of said used plow. But I really do appreciate the input. It helps keep me on my toes!!! Lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Personally, I'd try giving a call to Kraus Snowplow in the Chilton area. They should have some used plows in stock, and they're honestly as "no non-sense" as any kind of plow dealer I've ever ran into.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the brackets and most of the harness for his truck if he goes with a Western.

Heck, my MVP3 is always for sale... even with a choice of truck if you want the whole set up...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/d/western-mvp-pro-plow/6712632890.html

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/d/ultra-mount-86-western-plow/6723764701.html

These are just what I've found close to you so far.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Freshwater said:


> https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/d/western-mvp-pro-plow/6712632890.html
> 
> 
> Philbilly2 said:
> ...


Both of those are already on my short list, but I do appreciate it.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have the brackets and most of the harness for his truck if he goes with a Western.
> 
> Heck, my MVP3 is always for sale... even with a choice of truck if you want the whole set up...


Exactly what plow are you referring to? I may be interested in the plow, but I already own my truck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TTBoy77 said:


> Both of those are already on my short list, but I do appreciate it.


Snooze, you looze.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

EWSplow said:


> Snooze, you looze.


I have already lost out on 2 because I was napping...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://rockford.craigslist.org/hvo/d/western-snow-plow-85-mvp-with/6726429071.html

Theres a couple more in Chicago area. All for different trucks. I'll let you look them up.
If you get a plow off a different truck, just grab what you need from @Philbilly2, then sell the stuff from the wrong truck.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Still on the hunt. I have the cash in hand...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

What’s the budget. There seem to be a lot for sale. Economy.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

cjames808 said:


> What's the budget. There seem to be a lot for sale. Economy.


Up to 5k for the right deal. Hoping to spend around $3500-4k. But still want something half way descent in a v plow. I am scouring the places that I know of including Craigslist, here on Plowsite, and Facebook marketplace.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have the brackets and most of the harness for his truck if he goes with a Western.
> 
> Heck, my MVP3 is always for sale... even with a choice of truck if you want the whole set up...


I'll give you Tree Fiddy and a pitcher of beer!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> I'll give you Tree Fiddy and a pitcher of beer!












How about two cheese burgers next Tuesday...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once again, if not interested in an item for sale or, in this case, you do not have what the OP is looking for, then no need to post in the for sale threads

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> once again, if not interested in an item for sale or, in this case, you do not have what the OP is looking for, then no need to post in the for sale threads
> 
> thanks


I'm not sure the OP is that interested. Multiple listings and help provided without much additional info. Guess he just hasn't found the right one yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not sure the OP is that interested. Multiple listings and help provided without much additional info. Guess he just hasn't found the right one yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You may be right, however, still no need to clutter the thread


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I did in fact just get home from northern Chicago with a super nice 8'6" Western MVP. And for a helluava deal to boot! Thanks again to all! Remove this thread if needed...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TTBoy77 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. I did in fact just get home from northern Chicago with a super nice 8'6" Western MVP. And for a helluava deal to boot! Thanks again to all! Remove this thread if needed...


Post pics when its installed.


----------

